# Vid clips - Hind and flypasts



## Royzee617 (May 3, 2005)

First up is a walkround of the ex-East German LW Hind at Duxford... a couple of years ago...

Hope it looks a bit better now...


----------



## Royzee617 (May 3, 2005)

vid - Antonov lands at Fboro


----------



## Royzee617 (May 3, 2005)

C17 lands - another vid experiment so i am sorry the vid begins a bit washed out... worth persisting when you see the 'hoover' effect of the engines when the machine backs up a wet runway!


----------

